# Rumormill: Nexus 7 with 3G



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57505157-94/is-a-google-nexus-7-with-3g-joining-the-traffic-jam-of-tablets/

this rumor's been circulating quite a bit in the past few days, without any real variations: ASUS is in heavy prep mode to launch a new Nexus 7 with a 3G radio as the only improvement.

what do you guys think? anyone gonna be swayed to sell their wifi only model for one with mobile data?

personally: naw. I could only even be tempted by a 4G model at this point, and even then, I'm more than happy tethering it to my currently unlimited data plan, or using it in the abundance of wifi I'm surrounded by on a regular basis. with data plans only getting pricier and less generous, I'm looking to reduce my reliance on national carriers, not increase it.

but what do YOU think?


----------



## mongodroid (Feb 24, 2012)

i like the wifi only option for 2 reasons, get to douche vzw on tethering with unlimited from vnexus and dont want another toy that we have to fuck with radios, especially 3g, google has got something up their sleeves in my opinion with service in the future


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

No thanks. My SGS3 and GNex are plenty big enough for when I'm on the move and need to access the web. I'd rather see a 32gb version.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

No thanks. As stated I'll just use my GNex on 4G to tether to my N7 if needed on the go. Faster speeds than 3G and one less bill to pay.


----------



## BenLand150 (Jun 28, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> No thanks. As stated I'll just use my GNex on 4G to tether to my N7 if needed on the go. Faster speeds than 3G and one less bill to pay.


My thoughts exactly, man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

